# Emergency Medical Equipment and Supply Companies



## BuddhaKat (Feb 15, 2009)

I think a thread about where to get emergency equipment and supplies, as well as commentary on specific products and resources, would be a really great resource for AS visitors.

Hopefully, the forum owners will give this its own section as I think it would be a great resource to have this type of information in the same place.

So, let us know who you're dealing with, what you have in your first aid kit, or what you've run across in your travels.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 15, 2009)

*Pacific Rescue*

One company I've found on the internet is Pacific Rescue, LLC. They're located in Santa Barbra CA and they have all kinds of stuff for medical emergencies, first aid, medical supplies, survival, and SAR. They also seem to carry a lot of climbing and safety equipment such as helmets, gloves and the like. Their have an online store and sell to the public.

Their website is at http://www.pacificrescue.com/index.asp


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 15, 2009)

*Rescue Essentials*

Another company I just found is Rescue Essentials, located in Salida, CO. http://www.rescue-essentials.com/servlet/StoreFront

They've got some really cool stuff. Check them out.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 15, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> Another company I just found is Rescue Essentials, located in Salida, CO. http://www.rescue-essentials.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> They've got some really cool stuff. Check them out.


If you can get hooked up with a trauma nurse, especially one who knows the nature and severity of the injuries that can occur in this business, they can often suggest some specialty items and where to get them.
Phil


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sam Medical Products*

Here is a link to a company called Sam Medical Products. They are the manufacturer of Celox, Sam Splint, and Blist-O-Ban. All are products you should have in your kit when you're out in the woods.

http://www.sammedical.com

Both Pacific Rescue and Rescue Essentials are stocking dealers of Sam Medical products. However, there is an incredible amount of information available on the Sam Medical site that is very educational. I highly recommend spending some time there because there is a lot to learn.


----------



## Sweeter (Feb 15, 2009)

If you have any friends who are firefighters or emt's they always have extra trauma dressings and compression bandages that they get from the hospital would be a good resource.


----------



## jburlingham (Feb 16, 2009)

This is a link to where our Ambulance buys it's supplies

www.savelives.com

I personally am a fan of the Pacific Packs


----------



## Saw Bones (Feb 20, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> I think a thread about where to get emergency equipment and supplies, as well as commentary on specific products and resources, would be a really great resource for AS visitors.
> 
> Hopefully, the forum owners will give this its own section as I think it would be a great resource to have this type of information in the same place.
> 
> So, let us know who you're dealing with, what you have in your first aid kit, or what you've run across in your travels.



Galls or Lab Safety Supply are two that I have used for EMS equipment.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 20, 2009)

Medic 184 said:


> Galls or Lab Safety Supply are two that I have used for EMS equipment.


I take it you're an EMS. Let me ask you. What do you think of Celox? Should it, or something else like it be in every first aid kit out in the woods?


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 20, 2009)

Chinook is a great company to buy from but even better they send out a "monthly" newsletter on new products, classes, etc. I have been using them for years. I was a full time FF/EMT for 18 years so I have a good handle on ems but I am still learning.

http://www.chinookmed.com/


----------



## kbiv (Feb 20, 2009)

Figured I would chime in. Been a medic for 10 years now. Galls, or EMP (emergency medical products) are the two suppliers my fd has an account through. I've never tried the blood clotting agents, supposedly the military loves them, especially the quickclot bandages. Working under another agencies rules, I just can't play with all the neat stuff out there.(If it ain't been approved, it can't be used by us) The public, on the other hand, well, we can't stop that...
Having said that, look into the 6 in emergency bandage. Can be applied single handed, and cranked down into a tournequet. (once again, we can't use it officially, but its not like the doc is going to fire you!) I carry one just in case in my own stuff.
Either of these places will have good stuff. Galls caters a little more towards the law side, but EMP will usually be cheaper.


----------



## masiman (Feb 20, 2009)

If you are going to be administering drugs to someone you'd better let the people you turn the injured person over to know when, what and how much of the drug you gave. Drug reactions and other things come into play. The drugs could save a life but they could complicate even endanger treatment.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 20, 2009)

masiman said:


> If you are going to be administering drugs to someone you'd better let the people you turn the injured person over to know when, what and how much of the drug you gave. Drug reactions and other things come into play. The drugs could save a life but they could complicate even endanger treatment.


If you're talking about Celox, it's not a drug, it's an emergency clotting agent. For severe lacerations you pour it into the wound, apply pressure until the bleeding stops, then wrap the wound and transport to the hospital as fast as you can.

I'm not a medical person, but it seems to me that with the types of injuries a chainsaw can cause Celox or something like it should be a part of every field med kit. I was just wondering what those around here with EMT training thought about it.


----------



## Buckethead (Feb 20, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> If you're talking about Celox, it's not a drug, it's an emergency clotting agent. For severe lacerations you pour it into the wound, apply pressure until the bleeding stops, then wrap the wound and transport to the hospital as fast as you can.
> 
> I'm not a medical person, but it seems to me that with the types of injuries a chainsaw can cause Celox or something like it should be a part of every field med kit. I was just wondering what those around here with EMT training thought about it.



As a paramedic I've had several conversations regarding traumatic injuries with a buddy of mine who is a paramedic as well as an Army nurse with battlefield experience. He loves the clotting agents however suggests using the bandage style rather than the powder that is poured into a wound. When the powdered type is used it must be surgically removed from the wound and not all civilian hospitals are familiar with it.

A good first aid kit should include all of the basic items for "routine" injuries (band-aids, Advil, antibiotic ointment, ice packs) as well as items for the "worst case" injuries (trauma dressings, splint material). Obviously because of this line of work, the "worst case" injuries are a little nastier. You also need a "kit" that isn't the size of a military duffel bag...it needs to be easily carried around or it will never leave the house.

Finally, all of the equipment will be useless if you don't know how to use it. Take a first aid course or get with someone "in the business" to teach you how to use the equipment. If the need ever arises, you'll be glad you knew what to do.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 20, 2009)

masiman said:


> If you are going to be administering drugs to someone you'd better let the people you turn the injured person over to know when, what and how much of the drug you gave. Drug reactions and other things come into play. The drugs could save a life but they could complicate even endanger treatment.



TRUE when my leg was impaled on a scaffold pole (ALWAYS put a knot in the end of your rope!) I had a doctor rooting around inside my leg without anesthetic because I had dosed up on painkillers to get the job finished before going to hospital. It was a very weird and very painful experience.


----------



## Saw Bones (Feb 21, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> I take it you're an EMS. Let me ask you. What do you think of Celox? Should it, or something else like it be in every first aid kit out in the woods?



I have no problem with using a clotting agent if you have it available. I have never used it. Direct Pressure, Elevation, Pressure points and as a last resort a tourniquet have always worked. (If you apply a tourniquet note the time, do not cover it up with any thing, and be sure that whoever you turn your patient over to is aware of it. Never loosen it after it has been put on) I personally have never had to use one.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 21, 2009)

Medic 184 said:


> Never loosen it after it has been put on)



Back in the day when we were getting some first aid training in the army, we were taught to loosen it every so often and let the blood flow a bit to lessen the chances of losing the limb from oxygen starvation.

Has that changed? I'm no emt, just recalling some army training from 15+ years ago.


Ian


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 21, 2009)

Buckethead said:


> As a paramedic I've had several conversations regarding traumatic injuries with a buddy of mine who is a paramedic as well as an Army nurse with battlefield experience. He loves the clotting agents however suggests using the bandage style rather than the powder that is poured into a wound. When the powdered type is used it must be surgically removed from the wound and not all civilian hospitals are familiar with it.
> 
> A good first aid kit should include all of the basic items for "routine" injuries (band-aids, Advil, antibiotic ointment, ice packs) as well as items for the "worst case" injuries (trauma dressings, splint material). Obviously because of this line of work, the "worst case" injuries are a little nastier. You also need a "kit" that isn't the size of a military duffel bag...it needs to be easily carried around or it will never leave the house.
> 
> Finally, all of the equipment will be useless if you don't know how to use it. Take a first aid course or get with someone "in the business" to teach you how to use the equipment. If the need ever arises, you'll be glad you knew what to do.



i agree i just lost my emt certification it ran out and i did not have enough hrs to re cert so i have to take the course over again but i was reading this thread and have to inlighten it a bit one item i have not seen mentioned never know what is going around and what people carry its good to have gloves and full suit gear in that first aid kit this includes goggles gloves head cap surgery type gown face shield i have had to use this twice in the 20 years i been in ems 

first time in 20 years i had to use it in a combine accident involving entrapment 

thats all i need to say usually on these type of injuries i sure hope the responding ems unit has medi vac in the air this type of call would be meaning very good emergency to use the helicopter medivac to go to a major trauma center since most hospitals are not equipped for major mass trauma cases 

i may just take and go and get my paramedic certifcation and get a job with a medivac unit in my area and take and be a flight crew 

but it takes almost 2 years to become a medic 
calls like these get the drenlin pumping in ems crews worser when it involves children 

even though i not a emt currently i still am a firefighter still on the dept still drive the medic truck on calls just cant do patient care 

now i can always drive the bus if i was needed and had two certified members on board as well 

but i should have my emt back by november of this year 

class starting next month 

so i get a few months break 

calvin

oh  http://www.galls.com 
is also a good source



pressure points 

are also good but got to know where they are 

too hard to explain easier to show

American red cross is good source for basic first aid


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 21, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> i may just take and go and get my paramedic certifcation and get a job with a medivac unit in my area and take and be a flight crew.
> 
> calvin
> 
> ...


Calvin, Not disrespecting you in any way, but I am curious, wouldn't your size and weight preclude you from being on a helicopter flight crew?

Also, if you have any way to make a living as am EMT, why are you screwing around going broke hawking old lawnmower parts that nobody apparently wants? I mean geeze, you should be more than able to make a living as an EMT. Doubling as a fireman should only add to your value. I can't say from any position of knowledge so I'm just asking.


----------



## Buckethead (Feb 21, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Back in the day when we were getting some first aid training in the army, we were taught to loosen it every so often and let the blood flow a bit to lessen the chances of losing the limb from oxygen starvation.
> 
> Has that changed? I'm no emt, just recalling some army training from 15+ years ago.
> 
> ...



Ian,

Like many things in EMS, tourniquets have fallen in and out of favor depending on the latest research study. All of the Iraq-trained medics I've talked to are huge fans of tourniquets. Some have related stories of successful cases where it was on for 4 hours. Current (read--"this week")teaching is to NOT loosen it once it's applied. This prevents toxins, formed in the tissue beyond the tourniquet site, from traveling back to the body. It also allows the clotting process to take place without interruption.

The other pre-hospital treatment that has made a huge difference on the battlefield is simply maintaining body temp. The Marines started placing their wounded in body bags (leaving them partially unzipped)to keep them warm. Their survival rate was much better than wounded soldiers who were not kept warm. So, it's worth it to keep a couple of the silver space/emergency blankets in your first aid kit.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 22, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> Calvin, Not disrespecting you in any way, but I am curious, wouldn't your size and weight preclude you from being on a helicopter flight crew?
> 
> Also, if you have any way to make a living as am EMT, why are you screwing around going broke hawking old lawnmower parts that nobody apparently wants? I mean geeze, you should be more than able to make a living as an EMT. Doubling as a fireman should only add to your value. I can't say from any position of knowledge so I'm just asking.



im not paid ems or fire strickly volunteer have been volunteer for 21 years


----------



## appalachianarbo (Feb 22, 2009)

All of my department's trucks carry celox and a tourniquet. I haven't has to use either yet, but it's nice to know they are there if elevation and pressure don't work. Our EMS units also carry them. 

Here is a copy of our EMS protocols. Page 32 of 50 is our celox/tourniquet procedure. 

Here is a video that show the effectiveness of celox on an arterial bleed in a pig. It's not pretty, but it's a very effective demonstration.


----------



## HS Climber (Feb 22, 2009)

i took the first responder class about a year ago and here in oregon they teach you not to apply a tourniquet no matter what just direct pressure and pressure points. so i would check with your local fire department to see what they do. because i know the fire department i am on we dont do them at all and if we do we get in big trouble.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Feb 22, 2009)

> because i know the fire department i am on we dont do them at all and if we do we get in big trouble.



They just added it to our protocols last fall. They won't get used a lot, but they can come in pretty handy. I think it's a good idea for tree guys to carry both celox and a tourniquet. Even though we carry them on our fire trucks, by the time we get to you it may be too late. We can get a unit on scene within 5 minutes and 12 seconds from dispatch at least 70% of the time), but that doesn't include the time it takes you to call 911, talk to the dispatcher, and for them to type the call info into CAD, build a call, and dispatch us.


----------



## Buckethead (Feb 22, 2009)

HS Climber said:


> i took the first responder class about a year ago and here in oregon they teach you not to apply a tourniquet no matter what just direct pressure and pressure points. so i would check with your local fire department to see what they do. because i know the fire department i am on we dont do them at all and if we do we get in big trouble.




Yep, I understand your situation. If I have to apply one at work I must have a damn good reason to do so and I probably should have called the medical control doc to get permission first. This is because of the rules/protocols that EMT's and Paramedics have to abide by at work. While my protocols do get updated, they by no means attempt to keep up with all of the changes/improvements in the field as they happen. In fact there was a time the the state medical director in Boston would not recognize a "wilderness rescue" course as being of any use for a Mass. EMT...even though the entire western part of the state is mountains and woods.

Now, if I am off-duty (or a civilian) in the woods with my saw and I or my partner have a "worst case" injury I will do everything in my power to ensure a positive outcome. That includes using tools and techniques that may not be recognized by the protocols that I must follow while I'm at work. I guess it amounts to a "it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission" attitude.
 
Does this mean that I'll try field surgery with a pen knife?? No, but I would certainly apply a tourniquet or a clotting type bandage to control the bleeding until I could get more help.

Sorry about the rant..:angrysoapbox:


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 23, 2009)

appalachianarbo said:


> They just added it to our protocols last fall. They won't get used a lot, but they can come in pretty handy. I think it's a good idea for tree guys to carry both celox and a tourniquet. Even though we carry them on our fire trucks, by the time we get to you it may be too late. We can get a unit on scene within 5 minutes and 12 seconds from dispatch at least 70% of the time, but that doesn't include the time it takes you to call 911, talk to the dispatcher, and for them to type the call info into CAD, build a call, and dispatch us.



actually i think mast would work better than a tourniquet would
if it is a fractured femur then what do we use if there is no open wound but closed ?

also the air splints can be used as a option too


----------



## appalachianarbo (Feb 23, 2009)

We don't carry MAST anymore. Use a traction splint for a closed fractured femur.


----------



## masiman (Mar 25, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> If you're talking about Celox, it's not a drug, it's an emergency clotting agent. For severe lacerations you pour it into the wound, apply pressure until the bleeding stops, then wrap the wound and transport to the hospital as fast as you can.
> 
> I'm not a medical person, but it seems to me that with the types of injuries a chainsaw can cause Celox or something like it should be a part of every field med kit. I was just wondering what those around here with EMT training thought about it.



Buddha, thanks for that info on Celox. I did not know it was not a medication. I am thinking about getting some to keep in my first aid kit.



Krusty said:


> Keep a sharpie marker in your first aid kit. Black for white and Asian folks, for Negros or other dark skinned people use a silver paint pen.
> 
> If you apply a tourniquet write the time (24 hour clock preferred) on the patients forehead with the Sharpie or paint pen.
> 
> ...



Krusty, thanks for your service and the insight on trauma management.


----------



## Buckethead (Mar 29, 2009)

*Tourniquet Update*

I just finished reading an article on page 28 in the March 2009 issue of "EMS Magazine." The article summerizes a study done on the use of a tourniquets in the battlefields of Iraq and Afghanistan and how it impacted the outcome of patients that did or did not recieve one. 

The conclusion of the study is that use of tourniquets, in cases of severe extremity injuries, is a good thing and helps to provide for a positive outcome for the patients. It further states that the rate of complications due to tourniquet application is very low.

So, for all you guys that were considering adding a tourniquet to your first aid kit...now would be the time to do it.


----------



## AnthonyPrewitt (Jan 23, 2015)

Medical devices are available in wide varieties which are used for different purpose like diagnosis, monitoring, surgery or treatment. There are lots of medical device suppliers out there in the market that sells home care, hospital or clinical equipments at varied price. Manufacturers update and improve an existing product frequently, hence you need to first decide what equipments you want and choose them according to the latest requirements.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 23, 2015)

I had a burly 230 lb Groundman who knicked the femoral artery in his leg with an 044. Luckily I got to him in time to apply a tourniquet ( speedline loop n biner ) and cinch it down hard enough to stop the profuse bleeding.

The nightmare was getting him into my tooltruck, took four of us, then driving him to the nearby hospital ER in time to save him. We were in La Jolla, less than a mile or so from Scripps Hospital. But as often happens, fate n bad luck did its best to screw me over that day, since Torrey Pines Rd North was closed off for repaving.

Just as I realized how screwed my situation was due to the road closure, the groundie who'd cut himself passed out, let go of the biner keeping the tourniquet tight, and started spraying blood onto the passenger seat n floor of my truck. Furious at my compounded bad luck, I put my truck in second gear, reached across with my right hand, twisted the biner tight enough again to stop the bleeding, ran the red light at Genesee and Torrey Pines Rd, took the first right off Genesee into a research institute that I knew was only two bldg's south of the hospital, then four wheeled my truck through the parking lots of the two institutes separating me from the hospital, jumping curbs, busting through xylosma hedges, up onto the front lawns, then onto Torrey Pines Rd South which was open, but I had to go north on it against traffic to reach the ER entrance. Couldn't even blow my horn since both hands were full, one to steer, the other holding the biner tight.

Fortunately I made it right up to the ER doors, where upon the orderlies there got a gurney stretcher and got the passed out groundie onto it without me ever having to let go of the biner as I clamored over the gear shift and out the passenger side of my truck.

Dude lived, but quit the tree biz. Took me over a month to get my speedline loop n biner back though!

The ER doctors congratulated me on my make do tourniquet, and assured me that without it, dude woulda bled to death for sure.

Landscape crews at the two southern research institutes had a lotta repairs to do to the hedges n lawns I destroyed though, no doubt.

Tourniquets save lives IME.

jomoco


----------



## Stihlmadd (Jan 23, 2015)

crikey jomoco talk about having your hands full, would have loved to seen a go pro on your dash that day 
did the speed line loop wash out okay?


----------



## jomoco (Jan 23, 2015)

Stihlmadd said:


> crikey jomoco talk about having your hands full, would have loved to seen a go pro on your dash that day
> did the speed line loop wash out okay?



I'm glad there was no camera Stihlmadd, since afterwards when I got back to my truck to get it out of the ER entrance, I broke down and cried like a baby.

jomoco


----------



## Stihlmadd (Jan 23, 2015)

sorry I was referring to the driving skill needed to make that life saving run, having been in similar positions but not any where as dire as yourself I apologise for my flippancy and if in any way I have offend.
I was put to the test not six months ago and still feel that I could have responded better in the circumstances but he is still with us and I bought a rug to cover the stains in the carpet.
Ben.


----------

